# Minimal/Techno/Electronic Music Thread



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 13, 2012)

Post some good tracks here Electronic music lovers I`ll start 

[video=youtube;lguiDPH3AFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lguiDPH3AFA&amp;list=PLEF15DFAF0EB94040&amp;index= 28&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey dude that song is awsome..thanks alot ! how do you post vids like that?


----------



## smokejoint (Aug 13, 2012)

hey dude 1 more thing ,what strain do you like for this type of music?


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 14, 2012)

There`s a tab `insert video` paste youtube link there. I`ve been listening Minimal/techno since I was kid so no strain needed to enjoy music like this, but I think sativa strains should be good, also gonna mention Northern Lights goes hard with slow techno, it depends.. another track here 

[video=youtube;Cl4wIaJndWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl4wIaJndWA[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 20, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/nishinverdiano/nishin-verdiano-musical-1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;wwavf-fO4PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwavf-fO4PI&amp;list=FLK-_7gYR51vqNJbm3pujjJA&amp;feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

just found out about these, i think their sick !!

[youtube]v_U8aPczhrI[/youtube]


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 13, 2012)

[youtube]L9SdtpaEKus[/youtube]


----------



## ottawaliquid (Nov 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;QRvi2I06mAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRvi2I06mAc&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]

Doesn't get much more minimal than the master Robert Hood... and no better than Detroit!!!

Give this one 2 minutes and if you aint grooving and bopping you're fahking dead!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Nov 4, 2012)

oh yeah and bump to a dead topic


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 9, 2012)

you want "minimal" you need to go german 

[youtube]80OXkNbo7i8[/youtube]


----------



## ottawaliquid (Nov 9, 2012)

Pretty good.. more house than techno but I enjoyed it.. thanks...

If you want some good german minimal techno Basic channel is classic.... Dub techno at its best

[video=youtube;raaf7gnjxLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raaf7gnjxLY[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah alot of the stuff i listen too is the more housey stuff striaght minimal tech is too angular for me i prefer mine a bit more rounded 

[youtube]Rc6Lm2YtElY[/youtube]
[youtube]1SVyV_fqei4[/youtube]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Nov 10, 2012)

have to post this i've recently found im a big fan of retro electro

[youtube]Cb1q6vcL510[/youtube]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

^^^^ I would call this retro electro.......Autechre ~ Clipper 

[video=youtube;FLK70Ipe-tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLK70Ipe-tI[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;PZgLNQu6-MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZgLNQu6-MY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aphex Twin ~ Vordhosbn ...from the CD 'drukqs'

[video=youtube;ZIDzsCaMqYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIDzsCaMqYQ[/video]


----------



## Derple (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfko9cPGO68


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;dkr5276N9jk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkr5276N9jk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;jQISVrJjXc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQISVrJjXc4[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

My buddy's just came back from the awakenings in amsterdam for new years party. this is his vid  gutted i couldnt go this time

[youtube]1PiORyZ2zGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 20, 2013)

Chill
[video=youtube;yKCvfbzlX0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKCvfbzlX0I[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]j-ecGevExFI[/youtube]


Plus, these are my "beats"; do with them what you will. Probably on the minimalist side rather than dub or w/e. Just wear headphones. Fuck laptop speakers.. lol

https://soundcloud.com/realtimejericho

Shameless self promotion here i know, but IDGARA


----------



## Green.Tea (May 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;GpuojkoW9hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpuojkoW9hM[/video]


----------



## ottawaliquid (May 22, 2013)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> [youtube]j-ecGevExFI[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Plus, these are my "beats"; do with them what you will. Probably on the minimalist side rather than dub or w/e. Just wear headphones. Fuck laptop speakers.. lol
> ...


Tottenham?? Barrie Represent!


----------

